# Bummer, Harley still has uti



## jen (Aug 6, 2012)

Harley completed antibiotics and still has uti. I noticed as he was going pee this morning that his urine was thick and cloudy.... He started his second round of amoxi drops.... My fear of an underlying condition continues to scare me...


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Poor Harley, hope he is ok in himself though and sure it will work out 
Lots of love from my Harley,
Jen62
x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Try some crandery tablets. does he drink enough. try adding watter to his dinner. or getting some goats milk and watering it down a little.


----------



## jen (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks.

I have water available at all times and I often add water to his food.
I have been giving him whole plain yogurt, is that ok?

I will look for some cranberry tabs and goats milk
Jen


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Some dogs just arent big drinkers so even if watter is always avalable they just arent interestd. 

id even add watter to his yogart. anything to get as much water into his system as possible to try and flush out his kidnys and bladder.


----------



## jen (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks Kendal, I really appreciate your help!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Another thing to try us give him an ice cube to play with if he crunchs it then thats a fab way to get water in him


----------

